# Treating ick



## Carol H (Nov 6, 2010)

ok just to clarify, on treating ick, I have the tank temp at 86 have added 2 tbsp of aquarium salt per every 5 gallons. I also have a large air stone running. It looks like some of the ick has started to disappear off the fish. How long do I keep the temp up and is that enough salt.

TY, Carol


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

2 weeks AFTER all visual signs of it are gone.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

86, if that is the true temp, is only enough to halt reproduction. You need 89 or so to kill.


----------

